# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ هندسه 1 و 2 و 3 >  رسم مثلث

## mahmoud.n

آیا میتوان با در اختیار داشتن 3 میانه مثلث آن را رسم کرد لطفا پاسخ دهید. :Y (668):

----------


## Phenotype_2

در مثلث ABC میانه های 'BI و ''CI رو رسم میکینم تا همدیگه رو در نقطه G قطع کنن. چون 'I و ''I وسط اضلاع مثلث رو به هم وصل کردن پس بنا به قضیه تالس و عکسش''i'I موازی BC و نصف طول BCه. اما مثلث های I'I''G و BCG به نسبت 1 به دو متشابه هستن و از اینجا نتیجه میگیرم ک میانه ها همدیگه رو ب نسبت 2 به 1 قطع میکنن.

پس
طول BG دو سوم طول میانه 'BI ه.
طول CG دو سوم طول میانه ''CI ه.
طول GI یک سوم طول میانه AI ه.


حالا اگه GI رو به اندازه خودش از طرف I تا نقطه 'G ادامه بدین و 'G رو به C وصل کنین. و همینطور اگه ب همنهشتی مثلثهای BGI و CG'I دقت کنید متوجه میشید که
BG = G'C
بنابرین اضلاع مثلث CG'G دو سه میانه های مثلث ABC هستن. 
ایده رسم مثلثی که طول سه میانه ش رو میدونیم در رسم مثلث CG'G نهفته س.




رسم مثلث که طول سه میانه ش رو میدونیم اینطوریه:
مثلث CG'G رو که اضلاعش دو سوم میانه های مثلث هستن رو رسم کنید.
میانه مرسوم از راس C رو رسم کنید و به اندازه خودش ادامه بدید تا راس B رو پیدا کنید. حالا G'G رو از راس G به اندازه خودش ادامه بدید تا به راس A برسید. مثلث ABC مثلث مطلوبه.

----------

